# disco duro en el auto



## voyteck (Feb 9, 2008)

compañeros el otro dia estaba pensando si es posible utilizar un disco duro de computadora en el auto para escuchar musica, es decir que sea como un ipod y conectarlo a la entrada auxiliar de un stereo.

es posible digo alimentando el disco duro con 12 volts del auto y la salida de información no se que conversion se le tenga que hacer para que envie la musica al stereo.

como ven ? si se puede o esta muy volado?

saludos


----------



## ciri (Feb 10, 2008)

Es muy loco, pensá que necesitas algún sistema que te transformadorrme la información del disco a un formato que entienda la equipo.. si sabes hacerlo, adelante..

y más allá de eso..

Creo que las vibraciones del auto, podrían llegar a dañar al disco si es uno de computadora...

Creo que tendría que ser más tipo memoria flash, o como un MP3...


----------



## mastodonchi (Mar 2, 2008)

Yo lo pence hace un tiempo, hay una pagina que ahora no la recuerdo que mencionba como retocar el windows 98 para qeu cargue sumamente rapido y qeu solo abra el winamp. Dandole vueltas a esto llegue a la idea de hacerlo con una notebook vieja ha que hay muy baratas y no nos importa si tiene pantalla o no. Tmbien se le puede instalar una tarjeta de red inalambrica a la notebook y así poder meter la musica en el auto parando el auto en la puerta de casa o dentro del radio de alcanse. La alimentacion de la notebook la haría con untransformador 12v - 220V.  Todavia no lo hice pero es una materia pendiente. Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 3, 2008)

Mmm!...Disco duro y automóvil?
No es que lo vea imposible..Pero la única ventaja seria el aprovechamiento de la gran cantidad de música y videos que podrías almacenar en el..

Si pretendes hacerlo, genial y te deseo toda la suerte..Pero seamos realistas y vayamos a los datos verdaderos:

.Los discos rígidos no fueron diseñados para funciona en automóviles
.Son bastante sensibles a los golpes o sacudidas y vibraciones
.La cabeza de lecto-escritura de un disco vuela sobre este a una altura de tan solo unas micras de distancia
.En caso de que dicha cabeza haga contacto con la superficie del disco, teniendo en cuanta que un disco gira a 7000 RPM el daño que se produciría sobre la superficie seria grabe e irreparable

Y un montón de desventajas mas!..Pero te repito una vez mas..si lo haces y funciona Genial!

Un saludo !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 5, 2008)

Es practicamente imposible. El disco duro necesita no solo de 12V positivos, ademas de eso trabaja con un puerto de creo q 56 pines que vana la placa madre la cual tiene un microprocesador que comprime y descomprime la data que tiene el disco además de eso que el disco no tiene salida de audio ni analoga ni digtal directa. lo cual nos dice que deberias tener una placa de audio tambien y esta manejada nuevamente por la placa madre.

o colocas una pc completa o no lo haces.

ademas lo de las vibraciones es cierto, los discos duros son demasiado fragiles a cualquier movimiento en un auto no duraria ni 1 dia.

pero ya vienen pen drives y i pod de mas de 4gb de memoria eso es bastante no?


----------



## a_metallico (Jun 29, 2008)

Bueno, este proyecto lo hicimos entre mi hermano y yo, el puso el dinero y yo las ideas   y la musica. Para empezar, se necesita obviamente   
-Un autoestereo con entrada para USB
-Un disco duro de la capacidad deseada (el de nosotros es de 500 gigas y nos faltó mucho espacio)
-Una unidad externa para Disco duro
-Una fuente de poder que convierta los 12 voltios de la batería a 110 Voltios de C.A.
-Una caja de madera pequeña rellena de goma de hule o lo mejor que les paresca para amortiguar las vibraciones del automovil para con el Disco duro.

Teniendo conectado el estereo al auto, procedemos a conectar la fuente de poder a la bateria y ubicarla en algun espacio del auto, conectar a la fuente de poder la unidad externa ya con el disco duro integrado, conectar el cable de salida de USb al autoestereo y listo.
Observación, el autoestereo se tardó algo así como 5 minutos para reconocer toda mi música  , y esque 120 mil rolas es muchisimo para que las detecte el estereo. Enjoy
Invercion total: $5000 pesos mexicanos


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 29, 2008)

No entiendo..como alimentaste el disco?
De todos modos no creo que sea conveniente usar discos duros en los autos..
Repito:Los discos duros no son pensados, diseñados y montados para ser usados en automoviles..los cabesales de lecto-escritura vuelan a distancias microscopicas y las vibraciones pueden dañaros a ello o a los mismos discos..

Un saludo!


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 29, 2008)

Parece que usó un inversor para tener los 110v AC... y esas cajas para discos USB a veces traen su propia fuente y se conectan directamente a la red eléctrica. 
Según entendí fue una conexión como esa...


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 29, 2008)

que buena la idea .. pero el disco no se alimenta con 12 y 5 vcc? el  cable plano o cinta como lo adaptaste a usb ? ide o sata yo tengo un disco ide que complicado que se me ase por que tengo un ide no creo que se pueda


----------



## Dano (Jun 29, 2008)

Se puede comprar un disco duro extraible que ya dispone con la conexión USB, o conseguir un disco duro normal (IDE) y comprarle el adaptador para USB.

En muchos discos extraibles la alimentación se realizaba a travez de un transformador de 12V que se conectaba a la red


----------



## chugus (Jun 29, 2008)

buenas.... les dejo mi experiencia.... es posible hacer eso que comentan pero de la siguiente manera...

Disponer de un estereo que permita conexión usb... y conseguir un disco rigido con su "caja portail" donde de la intefaz IDE se va a convertir en USB que luego leerà el estereo...
En cuanto a la alimentacion los 12v van a salir directamente de la bateria del automovil y los 5v van a ser estabilizados por un lm7805 y un par de electroliticos en PI y ceramicos.... tal como muestra en su datasheet...

Les comento que hace meses lo tengo funcionando en el auto y funciona a la perfeccion salvo por un detalle... mas cargado tengamos el rigido... mas va a demorar en leer los datos el estereo pero esto no pasa de 1 min como max cada vez que encendemos el estereo y tengo unos 25 gb de musica.....

Otra cosa para destacar es tener en cuenta a la hora de particionar que los estereos unicamente aceptan particiones FAT.

Saludos..


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 29, 2008)

El problema es que los autos tienen la bateria que puede variar entre 9v y más de 13v. Es lo mismo que siempre jode cuando queres conectar una PC a la batería del auto. Lo que tendrías que armar es algun tipo de fuente. Es decir.. tomar algun valor de tension seguro de donde regular. Probablemente tu batería no tenga mucha variación pero no es algo de lo que uno se pueda confiar.. más si hay un disco rígido de por medio...

Yo estuve pensando varias veces en como hacer para conectar una PC al auto.. una de las ideas es generar una especie de fuente DC-AC-DC.. que era más o menos lo que planteaba a_metallico.. es decir usar un generador de onda senoidal a partir de la continua.. y con un transformador elevar el voltaje a un voltaje mayor.. volver a rectificarlo y regularlo con un 7812 y un 7805... 

otra idea sería hacer una fuente conmutada.. ahi sería cosa de calcularla bien para que con un voltaje entre los valores que nos entrega la batería podamos tener los 12v tranquilamente.. de ahi tener los 5 no sería mayor problema...


----------



## santiago (Jun 29, 2008)

danko regula los 2 voltages directamente de la bateria con un 7805 y un 7812, vas a tener que poner un transistor complementario capas por que el regulador larga 1 ampere maximo y el rigido come mas

o sino 2 reguladores en paralelo, yo tenia una lectora de cd con un 7812 y un 7805 en el auto y cero problemas, lo unico es que el disipador era el chasis del auto jaja

saludos


----------



## a_metallico (Jun 29, 2008)

Efectivamente, el disco duro se alimenta de 12 volts,pero pónselo directo a la batería y me platicas.
A lo mejor pocos conocen lo que es una unidad externa, esta se alimenta de 110 volt C.A. e internamente convierte ese voltaje a la adecuada para el disco duro.  Es decir la unidad externa permite que le conectes tanto el cable IDE para datos (que los convierte a un medio USB) como el cablecito de 12 y 5 volt (que los convierte de los 110 volt que le llegan de la fuente de poder)


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2008)

lo de la vibracion en las cabezas es cierto.. pero falta aclarar algunas cosas... 

Un disco de Laptop (3 1/2") se diseña para soportar vibraciones, y los nuevos discos tienen sensores de aceleracion que detectan caidas o golpes bruscos y aparcan las cabezas antes de recibir el golpe completamente, seria recomendable usar este tipo de discos si quieren hacer su proyecto

Tambien tienen la ventaja de consumir menos energia, de echo yo siempre ando cargando una unidad de lectura externa USB para traer alli información que no quiere dejar en la lap

Y no estoy seguro (esta parte la supongo...) entre mas pequeño el disco mejor resistencia debe tener.. por que los ipods con disco duro traen uno de 1.8" y hay miles de ipods en carros y con gente corriendo y hasta ahora he escuchado muy pocas historias de gente que perdio su musica... 

Todos los fabricantes tienen discos desde 5 1/4 hasta 1.2" pero no creo que haya convertidores usb para discos mas chicos de 3 1/2, pero siendo nosotros electronicos no creo que sea dificil adaptar una a un disco mas pequeño

Saludos..


----------



## a_metallico (Jun 30, 2008)

Bueno, probablemente no he de convencer que el disco duro en un automovil sea una buena opcion, talves sería buena idea poner un disco duro tipo laptop por su capacidad de absorver impactos más que los discos duros comunes IDE, pero de seguro que es mucho más caro, y respecto a la experiencia del proyecto que hicimos mi hermano y yo, él vive en un pueblito, donde apenas el 25% de las calles del pueblo está pavimentado, el 50% de las calles del pueblo esta enpedrado y el resto tenemos un pedasito de luna (por los cráteres), hace un año ya del proyecto y el disco duro sigue y sigue, y no es marca Duracell. Insisto, usando un covertidor de unidad externa como este: http://www.massivepc.com/convertidor-unidad-externa-cosmos-disco-duro-1138-p-1138.html, de seguro que nos ahorramos mucho tiempo en diseñar el acople del disco duro al automovil. Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 1, 2008)

Pues bien!Si *a_metallico* lo dice asi tiene que ser..No discutamos más..Los discos no estan hechos para automoviles pero cada uno hace lo que quiere con el suyo..El problema de las vibraciones no es tan complicado de resolver..Actualmente existen infinidad de materiales con muy buenas propiedades absorbentes (Vibraciones, golpes, etc.)..Los voltajes se obtienen muy facilmente..lo unico que hay que hacer es crear una particion meterle la musica conectar todo y meterlo en una caja con muucha gomaespuma o con algun sistema de amortiguacion..que no es tan dificil de montar..O en su defecto defectuoso meter el disco en una caja llena de resortes 

Un saludo!


----------



## el tierno (Ago 27, 2008)

bueno es muy interesante la idea pues yo quiero hacer algo similar pero eh pensado en comprar un reproductor de mp3 (memoria usb) y hacer un amplificador de auto con esto estaria todo bien creo yo. lo que quiero hacer es para los recolectores de basura (camiones) que realizacen perifoneo y pues es muy engorroso el estar usando estos equipos perifoneo en el cual hay que grabar en un cassette para perifonear o usar un discman para lo mismo , en mi proyecto lo que se quiere es algo pequeño y practico la etapa de amplificador de audio esta resuelta solo falta la etapa de reproduccion y almacenamiento que es la que sugiero aqui espero su ayuda


----------



## Tzarls (Sep 4, 2008)

Para solucionar el problema de las vibraciones, puede usarse el metodo que a veces se utiliza justamente para "silenciar" un disco duro en un ambiente de grabacion: se monta el disco duro en una suerte de canastilla hecha con material elastico, tipo de cuerda para bungee. Esto se puede hacer de forma casera y tendria al disco duro "flotando" en el aire, protegido de los golpes o movimientos bruscos del auto.


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 4, 2008)

Lo del amplificador conectado a un Mp3 no esta nada mal..A menos que se qiuera una memoria terrible biene bien..Aunque no creo que alguno aca tenga mas de 200Gb en musica

Un saludo!


----------

